# Stop Insulting Kelly Kaur



## kds1980 (Nov 10, 2007)

BILURANG khalsa
 stop insulting kelly kaur and spamming this forum.If you want to discuss anything then discuss or LEAVE


----------



## Sherab (Nov 10, 2007)

kds1980 said:


> BILURANG khalsa
> stop insulting kelly kaur and spamming this forum.If you want to discuss anything then discuss or LEAVE


I almost believed him until i saw it was spam... im very gullible.


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 10, 2007)

Sherab said:


> I almost believed him until i saw it was spam... im very gullible.



kelly kaur ji from past several days is participating in various discussions including very spiritual one.There is no reason to beleive him Spn is not a place for thugs.It is only a sikh discussion forum

Right now i am feeling very bad for kelly kaur ji


----------



## Admin (Nov 10, 2007)

His spam posts have been removed. And he has been dealt with. No need to worry about him anymore...


----------



## Sherab (Nov 11, 2007)

Aman Singh said:


> His spam posts have been removed. And he has been dealt with. No need to worry about him anymore...


shukria, Aman Singh sahib.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Aman Singh said:


> His spam posts have been removed. And he has been dealt with. No need to worry about him anymore...


 

thanks KDS ji and  Aman ji...  unfortunately, my cyber-stalker is back with three new aliases...  she's pretending to have a conversation about me in another thread.

here are her new aliases:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/members/gurdeep_sandhu.html
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/members/sindhoor_bedi.html
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/members/ladoo_ladoo_dhoom_again.html

her name is Pattie AKA Dayajot, AKA Nirmal, AKA Colonial Hippie.   she changes her name often to try to avoid detection but since she writes the same things everywhere it's pretty easy to see who she is.   she's been harrassing me for over a year, i'm not sure what she's trying to accomplish.    i'm sorry you guys have to see this.

gurfateh!


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Nov 11, 2007)

ਲਬੁ ਕੁਤਾ ਕੂੜੁ ਚੂਹੜਾ ਠਗਿ ਖਾਧਾ ਮੁਰਦਾਰੁ ॥ 
Lab kuṯā kūṛ cẖūhṛā ṯẖag kẖāḏẖā murḏār. 
Greed is a dog; falsehood is a filthy street-sweeper. Cheating is eating a rotting carcass. 

ਪਰ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਪਰ ਮਲੁ ਮੁਖ ਸੁਧੀ ਅਗਨਿ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਚੰਡਾਲੁ ॥ 
Par ninḏā par mal mukẖ suḏẖī agan kroḏẖ cẖandāl. 
Slandering others is putting the filth of others into your own mouth. The fire of anger is the outcaste who burns dead bodies at the crematorium. 

ਰਸ ਕਸ ਆਪੁ ਸਲਾਹਣਾ ਏ ਕਰਮ ਮੇਰੇ ਕਰਤਾਰ ॥੧॥ 
Ras kas āp salāhṇā ė karam mėrė karṯār. ||1|| 
I am caught in these tastes and flavors, and in self-conceited praise. These are my actions, O my Creator! ||1|| 

ਬਾਬਾ ਬੋਲੀਐ ਪਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
Bābā bolī&shy;ai paṯ ho&shy;ė. 
O Baba, speak only that which will bring you honor. 

ਊਤਮ ਸੇ ਦਰਿ ਊਤਮ ਕਹੀਅਹਿ ਨੀਚ ਕਰਮ ਬਹਿ ਰੋਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Ūṯam sė ḏar ūṯam kahī&shy;ahi nīcẖ karam bahi ro&shy;ė. ||1|| rahā&shy;o. 
They alone are good, who are judged good at the Lord's Door. Those with bad karma can only sit and weep. ||1||Pause||


----------



## Admin (Nov 11, 2007)

All those users banned and IP address banned as well from registering... This should finally resolve the matter. My apologies to Jasleen, for not understanding the gravity of the problem. Thanks anyways for your patience and feedback.

Warm Regards


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 11, 2007)

kelly_kaur said:


> thanks KDS ji and  Aman ji...  unfortunately, my cyber-stalker is back with three new aliases...  she's pretending to have a conversation about me in another thread.
> 
> here are her new aliases:
> http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/members/gurdeep_sandhu.html
> ...



Kelly ji

This is a serious problem i think you should take help of law to tackle this problem.this person seriously look psycho to me.Please take care.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Nov 11, 2007)

thank you ji...  yes, she has gone too far this time, i am consulting a lawyer about the issue.

gurfateh!


----------

